# Suche LTE USB Web Daten Stick ?



## colormix (8. Juli 2019)

ich suche ein Neues LTE USB Web. Daten Stick,
Dauerbetrieb an der Firtzbix  PC usw !
ich betreibe schon eine ganze weile ein E160 an meiner Fritzbox für Internet Zugang und Telefonieren geht auch und daran möchte ich nichts ändern .
Habe zwar noch ein 2. rum liegen wo Fett G4 drauf steht 
was auch funktioniert,  nur kann das kein LTE .

Das USB LTE Stick muss folgende Vorraumsetzungen  Erfüllen:

 lt. AVM damit es an dem Fritzbox Router funktioniert muss es 
den AT-Befehlssatz  und  USB-Tethering unterstützen,
FRITZ!Box fuer Internetzugang ueber Mobilfunk (LTE/UMTS) einrichten | FRITZ!Box 7490 | AVM Deutschland

Es muss auch Linux kompatibel sein  falls ich  es mal Solo am Linux Notebook benutzte.

Leider finde ich Online über die ganzen Neuen Web. LTE Sticks keine Informanten,
auch nicht über das Lidel, Aldi und Fonic Modell 
nur Preise was überhaupt nicht weiter hilft . 

Bitte  nur Experten alles andere ist vermutlich nicht Hilfreich , Danke !


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2019)

Huawei E5885 schwarz ab €'*'117,13 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Kannst du einfach per LAN mit Router oder PC verbinden. Damit Betriebssystemunabhängig.
Mit der breiten Bandunterstützung sollte der auch überall auf der Welt laufen.


----------



## colormix (8. Juli 2019)

Was erzählst du da einfach mit Verbinden das habe ich hier seit 3 Jahren es ist aber ein G3 und ich brauche Ein Neues ein  G4 ,  das  G3 E173 habe ich am Router .

Bitte kein Spam ich suche KEINEN PREISVERGLEICH ,
sondern unter diesen 
Vorsetzung "AT-Befehlssatz und USB-Tethering unterstützen"
Voraussetzungen !

Mit  Preisvergleich kann ich nichts anfangen  und Googlen kann ich selber  übrigens auch "schon lange ".

Es gibt das LTE Aldi Stick,
es gibt das LIDL Stick 
es gibt das Fonic Stick z.b. 
welches  davon  Unterstützt AT-Befehlssatz und USB-Tethering ??


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2019)

Was meinst du mit G3/G4??

Der braucht kein USB, da du den einfach per LAN mit jedem Gerät verbinden kannst. Auch mit der Fritzbox.

Diese billigen Sticks zu den Verträgen können meist nur UMTS.


----------



## colormix (8. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit G3/G4??
> 
> Der braucht kein USB, da du den einfach per LAN mit jedem Gerät verbinden kannst. Auch mit der Fritzbox.
> 
> Diese billigen Sticks zu den Verträgen können meist nur UMTS.



Und genau damit kann ich nichts anfangen  weil ich  auch   mal telefoniere  über mein DEC Telefon  ,
 mit Wifi kann ich ebenso wenig was mit anfangen weil ich  keine Wlan Geräte habe ,
mit eingebauten Akku so was hatte ich mal nach 12  Monaten  ist der Akku durch gebrannt weil die Geräte nicht  für Dauerbetrieb am Netz  nicht  ausgelegt sind   hatte  Glück das  kein Zimmerbrand ausgelöst wurde ,
soll ich hier etwa  noch eine AVM Fitzbox  Erklären  ?
nicht zu fassen .

Mein einer Sat Receiverr hat kein Wlan und braucht für das FW Updaten einen  Lan Anschluss ,
warum kaufe ich mir wohl eine AVM Fritzbox  Extra bestimmt nicht zum rum spielen -


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2019)

Huawei E3372 schwarz ab €' '46,41 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Venom89 (8. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Was erzählst du da einfach mit Verbinden das habe ich hier seit 3 Jahren es ist aber ein G3 und ich brauche Ein Neues ein  G4 ,  das  G3 E173 habe ich am Router .



Die Frage ist eher, was du wieder nicht verstanden hast. 



> Bitte kein Spam ich suche KEINEN PREISVERGLEICH ,
> sondern unter diesen
> Vorsetzung "AT-Befehlssatz und USB-Tethering unterstützen"
> Voraussetzungen !



Dein Verhalten ist einfach nur widerlich. Ich habe wirklich noch nie jemanden gesehen, der dermaßen arrogant ist und gleichzeitig ahnungslos. 



> Mit  Preisvergleich kann ich nichts anfangen



Mit Wörtern offensichtlich auch nicht. 



> und Googlen kann ich selber  übrigens auch "schon lange ".



Kannst du offenbar nicht. 
Die Antwort auf deine Frage (wenn man sie denn entschlüsselt hat), welche Sticks an der Box funktionieren, wäre dann sehr schnell beantwortet. 



> Es gibt das LTE Aldi Stick,
> es gibt das LIDL Stick
> es gibt das Fonic Stick z.b.
> welches  davon  Unterstützt AT-Befehlssatz und USB-Tethering ??



Hätte diese Frage nicht in deinem ersten Posting Sinn gemacht? 

Ruf da am besten an und frag nach.  



colormix schrieb:


> Und genau damit kann ich nichts anfangen  weil ich  auch   mal telefoniere  über mein DEC Telefon  ,



DECT nicht DEC. 

Ein reiner Datentarif, würde da wohl mehr Sinn machen. 



> mit Wifi kann ich ebenso wenig was mit anfangen weil ich  keine Wlan Geräte habe ,



Und wozu dann die Fritzbox? 



> mit eingebauten Akku so was hatte ich mal nach 12  Monaten  ist der Akku durch gebrannt weil die Geräte nicht  für Dauerbetrieb am Netz  nicht  ausgelegt sind   hatte  Glück das  kein Zimmerbrand ausgelöst wurde ,



Ja.. Glück... 



> soll ich hier etwa  noch eine AVM Fitzbox  Erklären  ?
> nicht zu fassen .



Als ob du das könntest.. 



> Mein einer Sat Receiverr hat kein Wlan und braucht für das FW Updaten einen  Lan Anschluss ,
> -



Dein super Luxus Sat Receiver hat kein WLAN? 



> warum kaufe ich mir wohl eine AVM Fritzbox  Extra bestimmt nicht zum rum spielen



Eine Notwendigkeit sehe ich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2019)

Wenn man nur ein LAN am LTE-Router verteilen will reicht auch ein einfacher Switch für 10€.


----------



## colormix (9. Juli 2019)

Was soll der Quatsch LTE Router , 
hätte ich  hier bloß nicht gefragt  mit der Hoffnung das sich da jemand auskennt ?

Noch mal ich will hier  nicht Neu verbinden sondern suche nur ein   Upgrade vom  E173 G3 Stick auf ein Neues G4 das Firtzbox kompatibel ist .
Und ob die oder Ein davon fuktionert ,
Aldi, Lidl und Fonic ?

Kann man diesen OT Kram bitte icht mal löschen ?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2019)

Also erstmal heisst es 3G/4G und nicht G3/G4.
Dann steht da nicht AT-Befehlssatz und USB Tethering, sondern da steht oder.
Da musst hier schon ordentliche Informationen geben.
Nimm einfach nen Surfstick mit USB und gut ist, zB den von DKK007.


----------



## colormix (9. Juli 2019)

da steht nix in den Technischen Daten .


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2019)

Steht doch alles in den Daten des Huawei E3372 was du brauchst, bei Geizhals so wie auf der Huawei Hompepage.
Welche Angaben fehlen dir denn da?


----------



## colormix (9. Juli 2019)

In  Daten  steht überhaupt nichts ob AT-Befehlssatz und USB-Tethering kompatibel  ist und ich kann ja wohl nicht 20 USB Sticks kaufen wo vielleicht 2 bis 8 ?  das unterstützten und der Rest nicht ?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2019)

Nicht und, immer noch oder.
Und du fragst tatsächlich, ob ein USB Stick USB Tethering unterstützt?


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juli 2019)

Ansonsten hilft Google:
der “Huawei E3372 Surfstick” funktioniert prima an AVM FRITZ!Boxen – die beherrschen naemlich “USB-Tethering” – Jochen.Hayek.name/wp/blog-de



> der “Huawei E3372 Surfstick” funktioniert prima an AVM FRITZ!Boxen – die beherrschen nämlich “USB-Tethering”



Klingt für mich so, als ist wenn der Router das Problem. 



> Die FRITZ!Box erhält den Zugang zum Internet über das per USB angeschlossene Smartphone bzw. den angesteckten Mobilfunk-Stick. Solange der Internetzugang über USB-Tethering aktiviert ist, ist die Nutzung mit einer anderen Internetzugangsart nicht möglich.



Deshalb hatte ich meinen Stick auch wenn am TP-Link und nicht an der Fritzbox hängen. Denn der TP-Link ist in der Lage automatisch auf den Stick umzuschalten, wenn die Primärverbindung ausfällt. 



> Das USB-Tethering hat zur Folge, dass dahinter (nur) ein ge-NAT-teter Adressraum zur Verfügung steht, also weder SIP-Telefonie noch VPN à la IPSec.


----------



## colormix (9. Juli 2019)

Dann werde ich mir den wohl  den besorgen müssen , mit dem Router selber hat das nichts zu tun wenn bestimme Sticks nicht gehen weil die keine Stands erfüllen sagt AVM.


----------



## JoM79 (9. Juli 2019)

Hat USB, so wie es auch in den Specs steht, also funktioniert er.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2019)

Wobei es dann immer ganz "toll" ist, wenn man bei Fehlern absurde Fehlermeldungen bekommt.
z.B.
Mobiles Breitband SIM-PIN2 gesperrt - Microsoft Community


----------



## colormix (10. Juli 2019)

eine Sim Karte im Stick was man nur zuhaue nutzt muss man  nicht einem    Pin Sperren .


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2019)

Da geht es nicht um die PIN. Steht doch drin. 

Die SIM-Karte muss für LTE freigeschaltet sein, damit man überhaupt irgendein Netz findet. Heißt also neue SIM-Karte.


----------



## colormix (10. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da geht es nicht um die PIN. Steht doch drin.
> 
> Die SIM-Karte muss für LTE freigeschaltet sein, damit man überhaupt irgendein Netz findet. Heißt also neue SIM-Karte.



Zwischen haben/Nutzen oder ich habe nur was auf geschnappt und verbreite meine Unwissenheit weiter gibt es immer noch Unterschiede !

Das ist eine Alte Telekom Karte gewesen da bin ich zum Glück nicht Kunde .

Als mein LTE Router noch heile war konnte ich problemlos das LTE nutzen so gar beide Netze O2 und Eplus  keine Probleme .


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das ist eine Alte Telekom Karte gewesen da bin ich zum Glück nicht Kunde .



Ich habe das selbe Problem mit einer einer 1,5 Jahre alten SIM-Karte (Lidl Connect). Es trifft also auch aktuelle SIM-Karten. 
Deshalb bin ich erst auf dieses Problem gestoßen.


----------



## colormix (10. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem mit einer einer 1,5 Jahre alten SIM-Karte (Lidl Connect). Es trifft also auch aktuelle SIM-Karten.
> Deshalb bin ich erst auf dieses Problem gestoßen.



Meine Netto.com Karte ist 5 Jahre Alt keine Probleme hatte aufanhieb funktioniert und mal eine 2. andere Netto.com Karte im LTE Router gehabt ging genau so problemlos ,
das ist wahrscheinlich nur bei den D Netz Karten so ?


----------



## Venom89 (10. Juli 2019)

Nur hast du damit keine LTE Geschwindigkeit.

Nettokom? 

Wieso nimmst du einen Handytarif????

Hauptsache meckern über wenig Datenvolumen


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2019)

Also heute kam die Testkarte von Vodafone und es wurde ohne Aufladung ein Netz erkannt. Nach der Aufladung und Buchung des 400 MB Datentarifes war dann LTE da (sowohl unter Windows 10, als auch unter Linux). Das Problem lag also wirklich an etwas älteren der LIDL-SIM.
Allerdings sind die Preise bei Vodafone selbst halt überzogen. Da zahlt man 30€ für 6 GB / Monat.  
Jedoch gibt es seit Montag (15.07.) auch bei LIDL neue SIM-Karten mit LTE. Dort würden 6 GB / Monat nur 15 Euro kosten. Also werde ich mir in den nächsten Wochen noch ne SIM besorgen.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also heute kam die Testkarte von Vodafone und es wurde ohne Aufladung ein Netz erkannt. Nach der Aufladung und Buchung des 400 MB Datentarifes war dann LTE da. Das Problem lag also wirklich an etwas älteren der LIDL-SIM.
> Allerdings sind die Preise bei Vodafone selbst halt überzogen. Da zahlt man 30€ für 6 GB / Monat.
> Jedoch gibt es seit Montag (15.07.) auch bei LIDL neue SIM-Karten mit LTE. Dort würden 6 GB / Monat nur 15 Euro kosten. Also werde ich mir in den nächsten Wochen noch ne SIM besorgen.


Hat es eigentlich einen Grund das ihr alle Handytarife nehmt?
Habe Mal kurz Vodafone Datentarif gegoogelt und kam auf 16GB/Monat für durchschnittlich 25 Euro raus (19,99 im ersten Jahr, 29,99 im zweiten)


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2019)

Das war jetzt nur eine kostenlose SIM um zu Testen, ob es wirklich an der SIM liegt, oder ein anderes Problem vorhanden ist.

Die Lidl-SIM ist ne reine Datenkarte.
Mobiles Surfen - Lidl.de (Neue Version)



fipS09 schrieb:


> Habe Mal kurz Vodafone Datentarif gegoogelt und kam auf 16GB/Monat für durchschnittlich 25 Euro raus (19,99 im ersten Jahr, 29,99 im zweiten)



Der ist aber mit Vertragsbindung. Ich möchte auch nicht mehr als 15 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der ist aber mit Vertragsbindung. Ich möchte auch nicht mehr als 15 Euro ausgeben.


Ah okay, hab mich nur gewundert weil 6GB für den Preis mir doch ziemlich teuer erschienen.


----------



## colormix (19. Juli 2019)

Das mit dem Stick ist auch für Leute interessant die vorübergehend  kein Internet über Festnetz haben , das man wenigstes den vorhandenen und eingerichteten Router Fitzbox  weiter nutzen kann u.a      für Updaten über  Lan/Wlan  für vorhandenes   wie TV und so.

Blöd das AVM keine  Eigen LTE/UMTS  Sticks Herstellt dann hätte man das Problem nicht  und eine Garantie das es funktioniert, die Stick Hersteller machen leider Alle keine Angaben und bei Lidl ,Fonic z.b steht nicht mal bei was für ein Modell das ist .


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

Für sowas buche ich ne 24h Flat für Handy und nutze es als Internetzugang.
Ist zwar teuer, aber 1-2mal im Jahr ist das ok.
Aber im Prinzip geht auch einfach mal verzichten auf Internet.


----------



## colormix (19. Juli 2019)

Du hast das nicht ganz verstanden , über die Firtzbox geht alles mit einem kompatiblen Web. Stick außer Fax das ging  jedenfalls mit der Alten Fw nicht kann auch sein das das im Netz Gesperrt ist ,
mit nem Handy ist Mist irgendwann ist der Akku leer an Ende und beim 
Handy kannst auch keine  Telefon und Internet Sperrlisten machen ,
mit Handy über Wlan als Ersatz damit kann ich überhaupt nichts anfangen weil einige Geräte ihr FW Updates  über den Lan  Anschluss brauchen und kein Wlan haben .


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

Du hast nicht ganz verstanden.
Du nimmst das Handy, steckst es mit einem USB Kabel an die Fritzbox und fertig.
Das Handy macht im dem Moment nichts anderes als der Stick.


----------



## colormix (19. Juli 2019)

Das ist aber blöd weil ich mein Handy meistens nicht finde , 
ich finde das mit einem Stick besser wenn   man das  als Dauerlösung hat  oder länger nutzt , 
mit Handy über den Router (falls das überhaupt geht )  on gehen ist mir zu umständlich muss man  immer am Handy rum fummeln  .
Stick am Router  ist besser kann man auch so einstellen wenn keine Aktivitäten offline  und geht wieder online sobald  ich  den Browser starte  und eine URL an klicke .
Bei der Firtzbox geht auch beides Telefonieren über das Stick und  gleichzeitig  on sein DLs machen, in die Knie ging nur die DL Rate bei der ganz Alten FW bei der Neuen nicht mehr , die Interne Mailbox kann man ebenfalls nutzen .
Das funktioniert hier so gut das ich mir  nichts anders vorstellen kann .


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

Das ist doch dein Problem, andere Leute wissen wo ihr Handy ist.
Gibts mittlerweile was mit Datenflatrate und ordentlich Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## colormix (19. Juli 2019)

Hatte ich mal un-gedrosselte  Tag Flat für 1.99   nach 2 Jahren ist der Netzbetreiber dahinter gekommen und drosselt jetzt nach AGB Vorgaben das ist sein Recht das er das tut  da ging auch noch mein LTE Router mit Batterie   am NT ,  55 Speed hatte  sich  die Batterie   nach 12 Monaten Dauernutzung Explodiert  im Mobil Router  seit dem   halte   ich  von  so  was  nix  mehr .


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Frage.
Und dein Datenvolumen ist sehr mickrig, scheinst ja nicht viel im Internet zu machen.


----------



## colormix (19. Juli 2019)

Sehr viel im Internet interessiert mich einfach  nicht das Datenvolumen reicht grade so aus     .

Weiß du wie  lange ich das hier schon habe Mobil Internet  Zugang  am PC  über 10 Jahre,  im Großen und ganzen habe nichts  zu meckern könnte nur etwas mehr werden an  Daten Volumen sein  so wie  die Österreicher  haben.
Die Telekom nimmt  hier keine privat  Kunden an meiner Adresse an schon 100 x durch    kommt nix zurück wird  ignoriert    andere kommen mit ihrem 0815 Zwangs Router und plötzlich noch andere Sachen dabei wie Kinder Hubschrauber und Handy Iphone und zusätzlicher Handy Vertrag   was ich mir nicht freiwillig kaufen würde   den Kram nicht  gebrauchen  kann ,
nee  heute keine  Lust mehr darauf man wird Älter .


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Juli 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das ist doch dein Problem, andere Leute wissen wo ihr Handy ist.
> Gibts mittlerweile was mit Datenflatrate und ordentlich Geschwindigkeit?


Freenet Funk... hat LTE und kostet 0,99 €/Tag ungedrosselt und volumenfrei. Kann man für 14 Tage pausieren (kostet also nichts in der Zeit), aber der Tarif aktiviert sich selbstständig nach der Pause.

Nutze ich selber!


----------



## colormix (19. Juli 2019)

Das nutzt nur ohne LTE Stick mir  nichts mein Stick kann nur HSDPA das E173 was ich z.z. nutze .


----------



## blautemple (19. Juli 2019)

Dann kauf dir einen, oder leb damit.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (19. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das nutzt nur ohne LTE Stick mir  nichts mein Stick kann nur HSDPA das E173 was ich z.z. nutze .



Was für ein Zufall ... den E173 von Huawei nutze ich auch (war mal bei Aldi-Talk dabei) und kaum hat man die APN Angaben im Stick hinterlegt funktioniert alles super.   

Warum soll es dir nichts nützen, den Tarif mit einem HSDPA Stick zu koppeln ist möglich ... machs ja selber?!   

Die Werte die LTE bieten könnte werden eh nie erreicht, oder glaubst du du bist alleine an so einer Funkzelle mit deinem Stick?


----------



## colormix (19. Juli 2019)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Warum soll es dir nichts nützen, den Tarif mit einem HSDPA Stick zu koppeln ist möglich ... machs ja selber?!



Ganz einfach,
weil die Provider Alle so nach und nach das UMTS Netz abschalten 
und GPRS kann ich mir leibhaftig nicht vorstellen mit 56/ks Geschw . da laden kaum noch Seiten  , 
falls die News stimmen und nicht gelogen sind ? Ob das tatsächlich so schnell stattfindet ist wieder eine andere Sache ?
Das Stick  schafft  nur DSL Speed von ca. 6000 > wenn ich mir mal wieder eine Linux
DVD mit ca. 2 GB runter laden möchte das dauert mir zu lange *g*

Das sind die zwei Gründe warum und überhaupt ich ein Neues LTE Stick heute  suche .
So für die normale Nutzung heute reicht mit das E173 locker aus  .


----------



## JoM79 (19. Juli 2019)

Du hast doch schon alle Informationen gekriegt.
Woran hapert es denn jetzt wieder?

Edit:
Dann lad es doch über das Wlan deiner Nachbarn runter.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juli 2019)

Der E3372 wurde doch schon auf der ersten Seite von mir verlinkt.


----------



## colormix (22. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der E3372 wurde doch schon auf der ersten Seite von mir verlinkt.



ich finde aber keinen Discounter der an Anbietet da steht nie eine Produkt Beschreibung bei,
Fonic,
Lidl
Aldi
Tchibo
auch bei Saturn und Mediamarkt nicht zu bekommen , 
Wo kann man den  " unkompliziert"  Kaufen ?


----------



## CoLuxe (22. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wo kann man den  " unkompliziert"  Kaufen ?



Auf Amazon


----------



## colormix (22. Juli 2019)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Auf Amazon



Bei Amazon  bin ich nicht  Kunde und da kann ich telefonisch nicht Bestellen online ist mir zu Umständlich ,
 ich kaufe lieber Live im Geschäft meine Sachen als Online Nirwana  zu mal die Post hier auch nie an kommt und keine Lust  darauf Ein Jahr zu warten ,
den Ärger hat grade eine Hausbewohnerin das die Post einfach nicht Zustellt .

Firmen die keine Telefonnummer / Fax angeben   sich verstecken   sind in meinen Augen Unseriös weil du nicht Nachweislich Reklamieren kannst wenn die Ware nicht an kommt .
Auf Emils wird  ja bekanntermaßen nicht  reagiert  man hat nichts in der Hand die Rechnung kommt aber  trotzdem  für  nicht  gelieferte  Ware , so was lasse ich lieber bei solchen dubiosen Firmen was zu Bestellen .


----------



## fipS09 (22. Juli 2019)

Es gibt wirklich viele Gründe gegen Amazon zu sein, aber der Kundenservice ist definitiv keiner davon.


----------



## colormix (22. Juli 2019)

das war eher wieder so eine Google Suche Copy/Paste Antwort , 
wo sich ein Poster keine Mühe gegeben hat ,
Amazon wird ganz oben  gelistet  in der Google Suche ,
mit Sicherheit bestellte  ich  deswegen da nichts weil die viel Geld an Google zahlen um ganz oben in der Such Liste zu stehen und ich als Kunde  dann  das nachsehen haben    miesen Services .


----------



## fipS09 (22. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> [...]


Ist mir nicht ganz klar ob du auf meinen Post anspielst, aber nein das war keine "Copy/Paste Antwort", die basiert im Gegensatz zu den meisten deiner Posts auf persönlichen Erfahrungen.
Bei all diesen Bestellungen hatte ich einmal das Problem das ein Produkt 2 Tage verspätet ankam, dafür habe ich einen Monat Amazon Prime geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## colormix (22. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ist mir nicht ganz klar ob du auf meinen Post anspielst, aber nein das war keine "Copy/Paste Antwort", .



Dich meine ich doch gar nicht !

(Mir ist hier Allgemein im Forum aufgefallen wenn User was Fragen das das was in Links dann   gepostet wird, 
in der  Google Suche immer ganz oben anzeigt).  

Bei der Nachbarin kam überhaupt  nichts an Parkte  von Amazon,
was aber kam war eine Rechnung ,
Amazon Telefonisch nicht Erreichbar auf eine Email Antwort wartet Sie seit 2 Wochen, wenn eine Mahnung kommt geht Sie zum Anwalt damit .
Wie Sie mir vor paar Tagen auch sagte hinterlassen die Parkt Zusteller oft fast immer keine  Benachrichtigungs  Karte wenn man nicht zu hause war und dnn geht so suche los wo ist wohl das Paket gelandet ?
Ich kaufe lieber im   Ladengeschäft als Online deswegen .


----------



## Venom89 (22. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Bei Amazon  bin ich nicht  Kunde und da kann ich telefonisch nicht Bestellen online ist mir zu Umständlich ,



Online bestellen ist umständlich... Ich kann nicht mehr 



> ich kaufe lieber Live im Geschäft meine Sachen als Online Nirwana  zu mal die Post hier auch nie an kommt und keine Lust  darauf Ein Jahr zu warten


,

Und schon geht die Lügenparade los. 
Wo als erstes eine Person erfunden wird...



> den Ärger hat grade eine Hausbewohnerin das die Post einfach nicht Zustellt .



Darauf folgt wirrer Schwachsinn... 



> Firmen die keine Telefonnummer / Fax angeben   sich verstecken   sind in meinen Augen Unseriös weil du nicht Nachweislich Reklamieren kannst wenn die Ware nicht an kommt .
> Auf Emils wird  ja bekanntermaßen nicht  reagiert  man hat nichts in der Hand die Rechnung kommt aber  trotzdem  für  nicht  gelieferte  Ware , so was lasse ich lieber bei solchen dubiosen Firmen was zu Bestellen .



Amazon, hat also weder Telefon, noch beantworten sie Emails. Offensichtlich ist nur das du lügst. 

Ich glaube der Herr colormix darf noch gar nichts im Internet bestellen. Da er noch zu jung ist. 
Würde einiges erklären...




> Bei der Nachbarin kam überhaupt  nichts an Parkte  von Amazon,
> was aber kam war eine Rechnung ,



Doof das kauf auf Rechnung bis vor kurzem überhaupt nicht möglich war, als privat Person. 

Du bist einfach nur ein Schwätzer.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Wo kann man den  " unkompliziert"  Kaufen ?



Manchen Leuten kann man auch nicht mehr helfen. 
Hier noch mal der Link. Huawei E3372 schwarz ab €'*'43,86 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Bei 41 Händlern solltest du doch einen finden, der dir passt.

Bei zum Beispiel Cyberport kannst du ihn auch direkt in den Laden bestellen und dort mit Karte oder Bar bezahlen. Huawei E3372 4G LTE / UMTS Surfstick schwarz ++ Cyberport


----------



## JoM79 (22. Juli 2019)

So langsam glaube ich echt, dass das nen Triggeraccount von Tim ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich kaufe lieber Live im Geschäft meine Sachen


 Das gibt es auch in Dortmund? 



JoM79 schrieb:


> So langsam glaube ich echt, dass das nen Triggeraccount von Tim ist.


Nö, das würde Tim nicht so nicht versauen ... .

Tim ist zwar langsam beim Verstehen, aber manchmal doch einsichtig.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2019)

Was hat trollen denn mit Einsicht zu tun?


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juli 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das gibt es auch in Dortmund?



Cyberport hat auch Stores in Dortmund, Bochum, Essen und Köln.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Juli 2019)

Die liegen alle nicht auf dem Weg, selbst MM/Saturn ist ja zu weit weg für ihn.


----------

